# File sharing using BSNL WA3002G4's WiFi



## meetdilip (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a BSNL supplied UTSTARCOM WA3002G4 WiFi modem plus router. I am trying to share files between my Windows 7 Ulitimate desktop and my Windows XP Acer Netbook using WA3002G4's WiFi.

To add

Desktop is connected to modem using ethernet cable and netbook using WiFi.

1. Is it possible ? If yes, please give me steps to do the same. 

2. Does it possess any security threat ? I have WPA2 encryption with MAC Filter ON.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

1. Yes it is possible just enable file sharing & share the files or folders in ur pc's it should work automatically assuming that DHCP is enabled in the routers & the pc's r configured to obtain IP auto which r the default settings
2. If u have WP2 and Mac filtering on then no need to worry about security


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks mithun_mrg. Rep +

Please tell the location for file sharing option for Windows 7 and XP. Is it LAN adapter ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

just right click the file or folder u want to share there is a shrewith option select the workgroup(default homegroup) & the attributes i.e read only/read/write u can also find advance sharing features if u go to right click>properties>sharing



meetdilip said:


> Thanks mithun_mrg. Rep +



thanks mate


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------

